# Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.



## alessio0212 (Dec 25, 2007)

this happens to me sometimes. like once or twice a day. The whole system freezes form minute or so then.
I dont know what to do. I dont even use raid. How can i detect which hard disk is raidport0?
can anybody help me? 

Im using
gigabyte 7vt600p
athlon 2600+
geforce 7600
main hard drive is western digital sata
i also have old ata disk in computer


----------



## alessio0212 (Dec 25, 2007)

here is aditional information 
Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="viamraid" /> 
<EventID Qualifiers="32772">129</EventID> 
<Level>3</Level> 
<Task>0</Task> 
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-06-18T09:07:42.865Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>28414</EventRecordID> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>Alessio-PC</Computer> 
<Security /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data>\Device\RaidPort0</Data> 
<Binary>0F001800010000000000000081000480040000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000810004800000000000000000</Binary> 
</EventData>
</Event>


what is that viamraid?


----------



## alessio0212 (Dec 25, 2007)

hm, yesterday i kicked my computer few times because i was so frustrated, now there is no this errors. any ideas?


----------

